# Recycled Canning



## th_Wolverine (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there any method that would allow you to can smaller portions of whatever in recycled glass jars and lids from sauce jars (like tomato and Alfredo jars with a metal lid), Snapples jars, etc? I know nothing about canning, but I have a ton of these jars saved up and if i CAN use them to can things that would be nice, but I have no idea if that's possible..... :cowboy:


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't believe that is possible. Some people reuse old mayonnaise jars and Classico spaghetti sauce jars because they have threads that will accept a canning ring and lid. You cannot/should not reuse Snapple type lids.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

Most glass jars these days are not made to be put under pressure and heat repeatedly. Canning jars are. Although people do it it's not at all recommended. And they would ned to fit traditional canning lids. 

I use all my tomato sauce jars and big peanut butter jars for freezing stock and homemade tomato sauce when I don't have time to can them.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I would save the snapple for dried herbs or dry rice or stuff like that use'em to pack candy in to give to neighbors? at Christmas....look online I bet there are a buncha ideas for what to do with old snapple jars!- or decorate as flower vases? I wouldn't nor do I think you could even find a lid for them to can with....


----------



## JohnL751 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just today I bought a Food Saver canister and I have two Snapple bottles. I will see if I can vacuum seal in them.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The problem with Snapple jars is that the opening is too small to get most things in. If you are doing juices, they work fine. You only water bath juices.

Classico jars _are_ mason jars so you can use them for pressure canning. I have tons of them and find them to be perfect for my small faminly (2 people).


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I reuse jars all the time, but not for actual canning. I make up ketchup and other condiments and store them in the jars in the fridge. I wouldn't think canning in anything other than canning jars could be very safe.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I like to save small jam and jelly jars to put my dryed herbs in if I put the small jar carefully into a qt wide mouth and put on the lid I can use my vacuum sealer on the bigger jar it seals the small jar at the same time they are the button top lids for the small jars they seem to stay sealed very well


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

I know the powers-that-be say not to, but I reuse every bottle and jar I can get my hands on. Right size glass containers are getting harder to come by and we all know what the price of canning jars is doing. I re-use juice bottles & jars to put up my wild berry juices, ketchup & syrups. I re-use salsa type jars for jellies, tomatoes & other fruit products. As long as there is still plenty of rubber seal on the lid it will re-seal, however I only use these jars & bottles for fruits, never anything that needs to be pressure canned. When the seal wears out they store dry goods. It's pretty obvious if one hasn't sealed, a slight dome that pops back up when pressed, same as with domestic canning lids. I've been re-using the same mayonnaise jars for fruits, tomatoes, pie filling & such, some I've had over 20 years. No way I can toss a perfectly good glass container.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

GrandmasCabin, I agree with you whole-heartedly.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

I reuse my leftover jars like that to vacuum seal my shelf stable food before putting into the pantry. It helps it to last longer so I can buy in bulk at a cheaper cost. Things like dry milk, salt, dried veggies, etc. This link shows how to do it:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E552XSAXEdk[/ame]


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I think I put this someplace else, but I made katsup with a #10 can of tomato sauce, some tomatoes from the garden and a few other yummy things last fall and put it in the bottles Starbucks coffee drinks come in (my one true vice). It worked well, I did not can them just let them cool and put in refer, but they all sealed tight. I will be re doing this later this summer.


----------

